# Barack Obama



## Payne (Dec 7, 2009)

Is Barack Obama a Prince Hall Mason ? I keep hearing rumors that he is but does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 7, 2009)

I have done quite a bit of research online & there are a couple sites that one can depend on being 99.9% accurate, all of which (save some anti-sites) say No.


----------



## Sirius (Dec 7, 2009)

political graveyard says,  no. 

But, wouldn't that be cool?


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 7, 2009)

Tried to get SNOPES to check it, guess they were afraid of him, or us as I got no response from them...


----------



## drapetomaniac (Dec 7, 2009)

Barack Obama is not a freemason


----------



## JTM (Dec 7, 2009)

we'd know.


----------



## Sirius (Dec 7, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## Bro Mike (Dec 7, 2009)

That photo (or one similar to it) appeared in Newsweek and stirred the pot real well.  I saw later that the White House explained that the wearer of the ring is a man who works as Jr Press Secretary or some such.  

I'll try to dig out the details from a year ago.


----------



## RedTemplar (Dec 8, 2009)

If the President of the United States was a member of your lodge, would you keep it to yourself?


----------



## kmfisher1 (Dec 9, 2009)

very funny, those are not his hands, remember he IS half black. Those are the hands of one that is at least three quarters black.:39: lol


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 9, 2009)

Jesse Jackson (Im told anyway) is PHA.


----------



## Traveling Man (Dec 9, 2009)

RedTemplar said:


> If the President of the United States was a member of your lodge, would you keep it to yourself?


Letâ€™s see here, has anyone kept track of the numbers of Masons that have been excoriated for being members of our fraternity? How about members that have had to demit? Itâ€™s a shame, but something to think about nonetheless. And we wonder why we lose members. Yes folks that's politics.


----------

